# VVME HID Kit Review/Install **HIGH BANDWIDTH**



## Bulls729 (Jan 30, 2011)

If anybody is wondering as to why I have VVME's HID kit over DDM's you can read my full "issue" I had with them over at the G8 Board post number 84: Cheap HID Kits $30 DDM Tuning - Page 5 - Pontiac G8 Forum: G8 Forums - G8Board.com

The following is a direct copy of my review over there, only reason I did not include the "issue" here is that I didn't want to make this a Review/Issue/Install guide. I write this as some things in my guide have instances where I am referencing other threads on that forum. (Ie: Their rules and what not)


In the previous thread I was told by moderation I could not link to non-sponsored websites, I respect that rule and thus there will be no links to these products, use google and common sense. I will say the seller I bought is VVME's account, which is ebay seller "mydepots" another one I found that is VVME's accounts is "sinomedia" although they are cheaper on the "mydepots" account I'm adding that so if you do decide to buy these HID's you don't buy from the wrong seller and get the wrong kit.

I ordered "Digital Slim HID Xenon Kit VVME H1 H3 H4 H7 H11 9006" with 6000K bulbs for $43.99 shipped. $0.11 more than DDM, I just didnt want to wait though.

This is my first Review/Guide so forgive me if its not good.

Review:

Build Quality: 10
Light Output: Vs the halogens a 10 vs other HID's I don't know, I'll look in the SLK later if it was equipped with HID's (I really dont pay to much attention to that car so i wouldn't know off the top of my head.) If it is, I will compare the VVME's to the OEM HID's in the SLK.
Long Term Rating: I will report on a month to month basis here on how this kit is doing.


IMO the build quality of this kit is outstanding, I was very surprised about the size of the ballasts because after reading about a lot of different kits I heard they were big, even the slim ones. All though I have not seen others in person so I cannot really base my judgment on anything else other than pictures. The shipping time was very fast, ordered Friday Night, arrived early today from China. The company put a lot of work into this product IMO and you can see from the pictures. 

EDIT: I took about an 5 minute drive around the neighborhood. These are a whole lot better than the stock halogens, they have a very wide coverage area, and I was not flashed at by other drivers. What I like is that they are not blinding, but they put out the perfect amount of light and have a nice tint to them. A quality product IMO. I may raise the projectors a bit as I believe they are a bit low. Overall I am very happy with these lights and so far highly recommend them. If something goes wrong, hopefully not (Knock-On-Wood) I will post up. 


As you can see in this overview image the ballasts are extremely small, I placed my business card underneath one. 









Here is a closer image









And here is one using my finger to show the width









Day Shot of Car:









Night Shot of Car ( Sorry all my photos taken on a cell phone): 









From The inside: 








Installation:

First I want to thank "justin-branam" an his outstanding HID Install Guide over on GTOforum as a majority of my install was used from his guide. My guide will not be using a relay harness. 

1. First you want to remove the radiator cover, I pulled the clips with a butter knife, probably not the best idea but it worked. (I know my ECM center connector was not clipped fully, I fixed it)
I put a before and after just in case someone gets confused.
Before:








After:
http://i.imgur.com/tqVekh.jpg

2. Starting on the Drivers side your going to remove the intake pipe (If your still running stock), it should pop right out, and also remove the coolant tube.









3. You should now be able to remove the low beam cover and bulb from the driver side.

4. Go to the passenger side and depending on what your comfortable with remove the battery clip that holds it in place and move it over, or if your me remove the battery all together. (I just wanted to be sure I had enough room so I wouldn't break anything.)

5. You can now remove the low beam cover and bulb from the passenger side.

6. While in this area, remove the cover from the fusebox and remove the DRL relay, the cover is labeled, then replace the cover. 

Before Removal:








After Removal:


----------



## Bulls729 (Jan 30, 2011)

7. Now with a 1" spade bit and a drill. Drill a hole right in the center of each cover.









8. Before you can slide the wires through your newly made holes, you must first remove a small clip thats on the connector coming off the bulbs. To remove the clip push up on it then pull it off the tabs, we will put it back on after putting through the hole as this is the only way to make it fit.

Clip On:








Clip Off:









9. Now stick that connector along with the other three through the inside end of the cover, the push the grommet through until it makes a seal, you can then reapply the clips.









10. Connect all the wires together from the bulb to the ballasts.










11. Next your going to need some double sided tape, I went out to the local hardware store and bought some 3M "Indoor/Outdoor Super Heavy Duty Tape"









12. Now were going to prep the ballasts, first take some Rubbing Alcohol and wipe down the bottom of the ballast, its ok if the printing comes off. After cleaning the ballasts, apply the double sided tape to them. Also apply some tape to the "Igniter Modules"









13. Starting again with the driver side, your going to clean the empty space shown in the picture first with a dry paper towel, then clean with the Rubbing Alcohol, then again with a dry towel to dry it off.









14. Remove the double sided tape from the "Igniter" and the ballast and place it down as shown.









15. (Sorry for not having photos of this step and some others, I got a little carried away and went ahead before taking pictures) On the headlight connector inside the the headlight housing your going to find the side of the ports that has a blue stripe on the wire, on this side of the connector your going to insert the "spade" that has the blue wire. Then do the same for the black wire on the other side.

16. Remove the Xenon Bulb protecting housing, also remove the white plastic washer from around the bulb you don't need that. Here is the tough part, to get the bulb out of the female end the protector piece you need to angle the bulb and wiggle it out, without touching the glass.

17. Take some rubbing alcohol, not too much, and clean the bulb, then dry it, also do not touch the bulb with your finger or you will have to clean it again.

18. Place the bulb in the socket in a way so when you lock it in place the "lead filament" on the outside of the bulb is facing down.

19. Replace the cover.

20. On the passenger side, there is enough space in front of where the battery underneath where the High Beam is to place the ballast, clean that area along with the side wall in the same manner that you cleaned the driver side. Your going to stick the ballast in the area bellow the housing and the igniter on the side wall.









21. Repeat steps 16-19

22. Replace the battery if you took it out.

23. Test if the lights work

24. If everything is in working order, replace the radiator cover, put the clips back, close the hood and Enjoy!

Thanks everyone for reading.


----------

